# might be handy if hard of hearing or a noisy shop



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

My oldest wears hearing aids, and we're always looking for assistive devices to help her out. This latest one my wife found is kind of intriguing, and I think it could be handy in a loud work environment as well

It's an improvement over the basic phone flasher because it can flash different colors or sounds depending on the phone or doorbell that triggers it, and they are wireless with a 600 foot range. (Now your family won't have to scream at you that it is dinner time while you have your hearing protection on....)

I haven't seen it in person yet, but I think it may be on my daughter's Christmas list this year 

https://www.squareglow.com/product-info


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Great idea...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It certainly has possibilities and reminds me of the cheapest hearing aid costing only cents. It's simply a shoe lace, one end goes in the shirt pocket and the other end in the ear. People assume that the wearer is deaf so shouts!!


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Not at that point...yet. Had to open in Private Window to view it.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

On the ships we used to have different color beacons and different tones for the various phone and alarm circuits. Now they have "improved" things so you have one tone and a light tower with icons that you have to walk over and look at to determine what the sound means.

I am sure it looks great on paper, but in practice it is a pain in the rear. Additionally there is only one button to silence the horn in the entire engine room, so you can could have to run up 3 decks to silence it. Grumble, grumble, etc


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

You could go to the HD and pick up a couple of remote control Christmas light switches. Press a button in the house and a blinking bright light and a buzzer plugged into it goes off in the shop. $10 for the remote, a few bucks for the thrift store light with a $5 flasher button and some kind of buzzer. Get a second Cristmas light gadged on the same frequency and voila, you can turn it off from the shop.

As to hearing aids, in the USA, Costco has state of the art aids for a little as $1,400 a pair. Good ones too. Don't wait too long to start wearing them, your comprehension of speech deteriorates if unused.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Great idea...and WOW...120 decibels...That'll get your attention...


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I can certainly see this working very efficiently. Back in my HVAC days I worked at a hearing impaired apartment complex and other than installing and wiring in the HVAC systems I also wired in relay systems tied into the room lights to make them flash when the doorbell was rung or the telephone rang. Single flashes for doorbell and double for phone. Surprised it took this long to get here but I guess it wasn't a major market. Of course mine wasn't wireless but....it worked.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I bought a wireless doorbell for my photo studio. The electronic ringer is in the studio upstairs in my home, and the button is in the kitchen on the first floor. My wife can push the button to call me when meals are ready, or when she needs me for something. If she wants to talk, she calls me on the cell phone. Both are plenty loud enough for me to hear, even when using power tools.

I once had a wireless intercom between my house and shop. It worked well, but would not work when I was using the wireless controls to operate my Christmas Candle lights in the windows, since they both used the house power wiring to send the information. When cell phones became reasonable, I just switched to using them and gave the intercom away. My cell phone ring tone is set to maximum and I picked a ring tone that I can hear well. It's loud enough that it makes people around me cringe when it rings, but I can hear it well. I just turn off the ringer when in doctors offices, etc.

Charley


----------



## wm460 (Feb 12, 2012)

Did you get this for your daughter?
If so does it work as described?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nickp said:


> Great idea...and WOW...120 decibels...That'll get your attention...


That caught my attention too. If it goes off with other people in the room they had better have hearing protection on. OSHA's thresh hold is in the low 80s.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

For some people with sensitive hearing, that alarm is going to at the least cause temporary loss. But the real problem is that wives often have better hearing than husbands, and the first time that alarm went off you'd either have to toss it out, or a divorce might be on the way. My wife can barely tolerate TV levels that I can barely hear. Very bright lights flashing sounds like a better idea.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

wm460 said:


> Did you get this for your daughter?
> If so does it work as described?


No, she doesn't think she is quite ready for it yet. Still an awesome option to have in case she decides she needs it


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> That caught my attention too. If it goes off with other people in the room they had better have hearing protection on. OSHA's thresh hold is in the low 80s.


120 is Max, you don't have to crank it up all the way:wink:


----------



## wm460 (Feb 12, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> My wife can barely tolerate TV levels that I can barely hear. Very bright lights flashing sounds like a better idea.


That is the missus and me.





kp91 said:


> 120 is Max, you don't have to crank it up all the way:wink:


I wonder if I could hear that.


----------



## BrianWansle (Jan 7, 2020)

kp91 said:


> My oldest wears hearing aids, and we're always looking for assistive devices to help her out. This latest one my wife found is kind of intriguing, and I think it could be handy in a loud work environment as well
> 
> It's an improvement over the basic phone flasher because it can flash different colors or sounds depending on the phone or doorbell that triggers it, and they are wireless with a 600 foot range. (Now your family won't have to scream at you that it is dinner time while you have your hearing protection on....)
> 
> ...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I just bought hearing aides last year, because of all the nagging I have been getting from everyone. this is the second set ,the first was around early 1990's. These were rated 2nd by CR and they don't do any better, only amplify for my ears the sounds I can already hear. I could have bought some nice tools for what they cost. 
It is quiet in my world,
Herb


----------

